# Pics of my russian



## padjo32 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just joined this forum (member of two tortoise forums now), thought i'd share some pics of my little russian tortoise Sheldon S. Tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Patrick:






to the forum!

I love your little Russian tortoise! He looks so comfy buried in his substrate. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. Are you going to buy the petshop sulcata?

Yvonne


----------



## padjo32 (Aug 13, 2009)

No no, my entire garden wouldn't be big enough for him. I'm gonna visit it most days till it's bought though! I hope some one who knows what they're doing takes him in. 
My fav is where he's sleeping with his head out!!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum! I recognize you and Sheldon  We belong to the same 2 tortoise forums!
The one with his head out is my favorite too! Although I also love the dandelion one!


----------



## padjo32 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh hi Katie, nice to see a familier user name. 
Keep up the pics of nelson. He really is one of the cutest i've seen


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 13, 2009)

What size exoterra is that? Make sure that you are not putting his uvb light on top of the screen, or it will filter out all the good rays.


----------



## padjo32 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's 2feet by 1.5feet. It has good ventilation but i had to block out the glass sides so he wouldnt be confused
His light is just inside, under the screen.
Thanks though, im gettin a better light and was gonna have it above the screen...might just cut out the screen in that corner.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you leave the doors open? The ventilation is not that good....

You are not supposed to use glass with tortoises because it creates a "green house" effect. The whole thing stays too warm...doesn't allow for a proper temperature gradient (ie, no cool side)

I use them for my geckos, but wouldn't think of putting a tortie in there....maybe a box turtle baby, with like a vivarium setup, but not a tortoise.

Can you post a picture of how you have it setup?


----------



## padjo32 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ya i have the doors open most of the time. And i have him otside alot to get some real rays.
The temperature gradient is ok [30C in the warm corner and 20C in the cool corner] plus he just digs down into the cool,moist substrate if hes too warm.


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Patrick. Your tort is very cute. I love the pix especially the one of him eating dandelion and swimming through the grass field.


----------



## Seiryu (Aug 14, 2009)

Really aquariums are just fine if you do it right and the sides are not too tall, and to make sure he can't see out (easily done by putting dark construction paper around it). People fail to understand, heat DOES go through glass. Mine's 4ft x 1.5 ft, with 95 degree basking on one end and the cool side is 70-80. 

People read a lot of stuff online that isn't true and won't dare try things and will say it's "wrong" without having first hand info on it. Again this is if it's done right (usually just by having the heat on one end and the tank needs to be decently sized).

It really isn't that much different from using rubbermaid tubs. In your case if it's 20c on cool end that should be fine. He looks great though!


----------



## chadk (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the pics. Looks like you have way more sand than coir though.


----------



## padjo32 (Aug 14, 2009)

Its about 60/40 sand because i had to dry it up a bit. When i squeezed some in my hand, water came out so i added more sand. It makes a ball now but water doesn't come out.


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2009)

Sooo cute! Your little Russian is adorable


----------



## Stazz (Aug 16, 2009)

Awww what cute pics! What substrate have you got him on? My fave pic is DEFINITELY the one with his head out whilst sleeping, my Tallula sleeps like that too.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pics of Sheldon. He is a cutie. I love his sleeping pic and you really get the idea of his size when you see how big the dandelion flower is. Too cute.


----------



## padjo32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone(Sheldon thanks you too).
Ya he's pretty small, 7cm.


----------

